# STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl / Clear Sky welches Ende ist das?



## Crysisheld (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

mich interessiet ob mal jemand von euch STALKER mit jedem einzelnen Auftrag durchgespielt hat. Ich habe gestern angefangen und probiert Stalker so durchzuspielen, aber schon der 3. Auftrag schickt mich aus dem Kordon raus zum Agroprom Institut und dann soll ich auf einmal schon zum Barkeeper gehen. Der Auftrag von Wolf am Anfang war der einzige den ich noch im Startgebiet erledigen konnte. Oder gibt es da nicht so viel an Aufträgen?


----------



## Muckimann (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl*



Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich interessiet ob mal jemand von euch STALKER mit jedem einzelnen Auftrag durchgespielt hat. Ich habe gestern angefangen und probiert Stalker so durchzuspielen, aber schon der 3. Auftrag schickt mich aus dem Kordon raus zum Agroprom Institut und dann soll ich auf einmal schon zum Barkeeper gehen. Der Auftrag von Wolf am Anfang war der einzige den ich noch im Startgebiet erledigen konnte. Oder gibt es da nicht so viel an Aufträgen?


Jap das hab ich gemacht. Wobei es irgendwann nicht mehr geht bzw ich keine Lust mehr hatte, da sich die selbstgenerierenden Nebenquests irgendwann zu monoton werden. Wenn man dann zum 10. mal das gleiche Gebäude von Banditen befreien muss, is die Luft einfach raus.

Ich hab öfter auch mal neugeladen, wenn mich ein zeitlich begrenzter Auftrag in ein Gebiet geschickt hat, in das ich noch nich konnte.
Im Kordon gibt es schon mehr Aufträge. Sidorrowitsch is hier der Hauptquestgeber, soweit ich mich entsinne. Wolf glaub ich hat auch nochn paar Aufträge für dich bereit und dann noch so n Kerl in der Anfangsstadt


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl*



Crysisheld schrieb:


> ...
> mich interessiet ob mal jemand von euch STALKER mit jedem einzelnen Auftrag durchgespielt hat.
> ...


Mir war es nicht möglich, ich glaube im 4. Gebiet ist man bei einem Auftrag auf die KI angewiesen und da ging's bei mir nicht mehr weiter.
Vielleicht muss man aber auch eine bestimmte Reihenfolge bei dem erledigen der Missionen einhalten damit diese funktionieren.


----------



## anjuna80 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl*

Es gibt auch einen Mod, der die Zeitbeschränkung bei den Aufträgen aufhebt. Den würde ich auf jeden Fall nutzen.


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl*

Hallo Anjuna, 

danke für den Tip. Ich glaube das werde ich machen, ich bin jetzt beim AKW. Die Aufträge mit dem Zeitlimit sind wirklich am schlimmsten. Aber obwohl das Spiel schon nen paar Jahre alt ist finde ich es immer noch verdammt stimmig. Ich habe es übrigens ohne Complete Mod gespielt, da ich nicht so auf aufgehübschte Optik stehe. 

BTW habe ich ein kurzes Vergleichsvideo zu Pripyat aus COD4 und STALKER SOC gemacht. Ihr könnt ja mal schauen   

www.youtube.com/watch


----------



## Muckimann (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl*

SoC ist wirklich was besonderes. Obwohl es hier und da nich ganz ausgereift wirkt, erschafft es doch eine verdammt dichte Atmosphäre, von Anfang bis Ende. 

Von den 3 Stalker Teilen is SoC auch mit Abstand der Beste, imho


----------



## Crysisheld (2. März 2011)

*AW: STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl*



Muckimann schrieb:


> SoC ist wirklich was besonderes. Obwohl es hier und da nich ganz ausgereift wirkt, erschafft es doch eine verdammt dichte Atmosphäre, von Anfang bis Ende.
> 
> Von den 3 Stalker Teilen is SoC auch mit Abstand der Beste, imho


Also ich bin ja gerade an _*Clear Sky*_ dran und finde diese ewigen Fraktionskämpfe echt nur lästig ständig muss man an eingenommenen Orten wie der "Maschinenfabrik" in den Sümpfen warten bis eigene Leute eintreffen und man endlich weiter kann... Ansonsten finde ich Clear Sky nicht wirklich schlechter als SOC. Die Atmosphäre ist wirklich der Hammer. Kein Spiel schafft es IMHO so eine dichte Atmosphäre zu erschaffen - und auch in keinem anderen Spiel gehen die Stunden so schnell rum...


----------



## Muckimann (3. März 2011)

*AW: STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl*

Da geb ich dir Recht. Die Fraktionskämpfe sind zwar an sich ne gute Idee, machen am Anfang auch Spaß, aber dann gehn sie nur noch aufn Sack. Und trotz der Patches, war n die bei mir auch n bisschen laggy. 
Ich sollte zum Beispiel einen Checkpoint halten. Hab dann auch Ewigkeiten da gewartet, dass ma was passiert. Aber weder Gegner noch die Pfeifen meiner Fraktion (glaub die Freiheit wars) sind da aufgetaucht. 

Insgesamt fällts schwächer aus als SoC find ich, vor allem zum Schluss lässts nochma nach. Aber es hat natürlich auch seine geilen Momente.


----------



## Crysisheld (5. März 2011)

*AW: STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl*

So bin gerade eben bis Limansk gekommen. Hmm die Gebäuder erinnern mich ein bisschen an die BETA 1935 und die Karte Dead City. Zwar war die Stadt nicht ganz so stimmig und gespenstisch wie hier, aber was die Leute von GSC hier gemacht haben finde ich von der Atmosphäre her wirklich unglaublich. Auch wenn das Pripyat aus SOC nicht ganz realistisch nachgebaut war, hat mir auch da die Stadt sehr gut gefallen. Alles war halt irgendwie stimmig. Ich poste mal ein paar Screenshots zu Limansk. 



@svd wann spielst du Clear Sky endlich? 

Wieso zeigt das im Forum alles doppelt und falsch an??? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   [/uRL]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Uploaded with ImageShack.us]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/uRL]


----------



## Crysisheld (8. März 2011)

*AW: STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl*

So bin jetzt mit Clear Sky auch durch. Der Kampf im Hospital ist ja übelbst. Seltsam finde ich, dass ich am Ende vom Hospital in die Katakomben gehe. (Laut dem Funk) Dann stehe ich aber auf einmal auf dem Dach vom AKW Tschernobyl - naja sei es drum. Ich habe dann auf Strelok geschossen, damit seine Psy Fähigkeiten aufhören. Danach gibt es eine Emision, und ich sehe ein Video wo ganz viele tote oder bewusstlose Stalker in einem Gang liegen und so Monitore von den Decken hängen. Einer hebt seinen Arm und es steht S.T.A.L.K.E.R. drauf. Danach laufen die Credits durch. 

Ist das jetzt ein schlechtes Ende? Wie kann ich die anderen Enden sehen, was habe ich falsch gemacht? 

Gruß


----------



## Muckimann (8. März 2011)

*AW: STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl*

Da haste ja mal sauber das Ende von Clear Sky gespoilert  

Weiß garnich obs in CS überhaupt verschiedene Enden gibt. Ich hab zumindest das gleiche gehabt wie du.


----------

